# Do you own a Cannondale EVO Red 2012



## Apothe (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are a owner of a Cannondale EVO Red what are your thoughts regarding this bike?
What are the pro's?
What are the con's?
What other bikes did you consider?
I am looking to purchase a new ride and this bike is definitely on the list.
I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

*If you are a owner of a Cannondale EVO Red what are your thoughts regarding this bike?* I've had my Evo for about 2.5 months now and have just recently really started riding the bike.

*What are the pro's?* Light, stiff, corners on rails. I'm about 190 pounds and it's stiff enough for me, even when sprinting or climbing out of the saddle. The ride is relatively smooth, not like a Synapse or Roubaix but very similar to most other race bikes in the same price range.

*What are the con's?* Had to get used to riding such a light bike, initially when out of the saddle and really hitting it the rear tire would hop so I needed to adjust my position when sprinting. The SRAM Red braze on front derailleur is flimsy, I may upgrade, err downgrade, or whatever you call it to a Force FD for more durability. 

*What other bikes did you consider?* CAAD10, actually I wasn't really in the market for a new bike but my LBS had one in stock and I'd just sold my CAAD9 so I figured what the heck. Initially it took some getting used to, but I really love the Evo. It's a great bike, I have the fit dialed in and can stomp on it without feeling like the rear wheel is going to skip out from underneath me. I find it comfortable and enjoy the stiffness, like I said it's relatively smooth compared to other race bikes so you will be able to "feel" the road but I took it out on a century on fairly rough roads and have no complaints.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I've had mine for almost six months and have just under 3,000 miles on the odometer. Nearly all mileage is on winding mountainous terrain, up the hill for 10 miles and then turn around for 10 miles downhill and home -- that's my near daily ride.

The bike has been splendid. It is a much better handler than my Six13 or my 20-year-old semi-precious, one-owner, De Rosa. The bikes "sticks" to the road and tracks true on rough pavement to such an extent that I start to think I've become a better rider (heh-heh). I'm 130 pounds, so I wouldn't know a stiff frame if it bit me. Wait a minute, my Cannondale 600 was really uncompromisingly stiff; the EVO is nothing like that. The EVO is really good.

My only complaints to date have been the FD as outlined above by EDUC8-or -- I've dropped the chain three times now -- and the fact that the logos on the fork and the head tube are not quite aligned due to decal placement.

I never considered another bike. I bought this one because I became interested in it due the the long wait and subsequent anticipation in the cycling press. I'd buy one again tomorrow if I needed a replacement. I really enjoy the EVO and recommend it to you.

Best wishes.


----------



## Apothe (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you EDUC8 and D W Davis for your input. If the EVO wins I will post a photo.


----------



## bradendan (Apr 3, 2007)

Are you guys riding the stock wheels? Just wondering if it will be better when I put my EC90SLs on. Getting mine built tomorrow. Coming off a SSix Hi-mod..loved that bike.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

bradendan said:


> Are you guys riding the stock wheels? Just wondering if it will be better when I put my EC90SLs on. Getting mine built tomorrow. Coming off a SSix Hi-mod..loved that bike.


The stock Ksyrium Elites are GREAT training wheels.... I'm riding mine now [or at least I will be again when the snow melts  ], but I'm hoping to use a new set of deep-section tubulars for racing... should bring 'er down another 1/2 a lb!


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been using a pair of Hed Ardennes that I already had since day one. I'll save the Ksyrium's for my old age..... I presume the Hed wheels are lighter and I at least imagine they roll a little easier.

Enjoy!


----------



## wade.holler (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine is being built now. Fitting my Reynolds Assaults.


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Not really the sram red version, but i own the dura ace version.
A very good bike IMHO, and i highly recommend it.
Try to invest in a good set of wheels.
Was running the bike on ksyrium SL, just recently upgraded them to a set of cosmic carbone ultimate. What a difference, the bike just flies.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine has been awesome. I never felt that the CAAD9 lacked in performance, but the EVO exceeds it in so many ways. I had expected the EVO to ride smoother (which it does), but I was shocked by how much better it tracks while turning. It's just accurate as hell. 

I swapped the crank for the hollowgram SL and the wheels for some custom Stan's hoops with Alchemy hubs. Total weight for size 56 with pedals, cages, computer mount and my heavy saddle (Aliante) is 13.86 lbs.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I have Zipp 404 Firecrest clinchers on the Evo, they're a bit on the heavy side but I really like them. I have a set of Ksyrium Elites on another bike and they've been outstanding. I bought them in 2009 when they changed the design and they've held up very well and I have no complaints. They're on my 2009 SuperSix HiMod, I sold the set that came on the Evo to help fund the Zipps.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Sisbud said:


> Was running the bike on ksyrium SL, just recently upgraded them to a set of cosmic carbone ultimate. What a difference, the bike just flies.


Interesting. Do you do much climbing? I would think that's where the Ksyrium SL's would outshine the Cosmic Carbones due to being half a pound lighter. When maintaining high, constant speed the Carbone's should do very well though.


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Interesting. Do you do much climbing? I would think that's where the Ksyrium SL's would outshine the Cosmic Carbones due to being half a pound lighter. When maintaining high, constant speed the Carbone's should do very well though.


Cosmic Carbone Ultimate is actually 1 pound lighter than Ksyrium SL. I have been on these wheels for quite some time now, and i can say that it flies on the flat and help you climb better with lighter weight and the stiffness it provides.

If you can get the ultimates in a good price, i really recommend the. Another thing is that riding tubular tires really make my cycling that much more enjoyable.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

You're right. I quickly looked at the weight with the tires. My bad. Those are some light wheels! How much did you pay for yours, if you don't mind sharing?

Thanks!


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> You're right. I quickly looked at the weight with the tires. My bad. Those are some light wheels! How much did you pay for yours, if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Thanks!


I got them for under 2000 on ebay


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow i was looking online at those wheels and they MSRP for like $3,600. I would love to have some wheels like that but i dont think i would put them on a bike that doesnt even cost $1,500 lol


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> Wow i was looking online at those wheels and they MSRP for like $3,600. I would love to have some wheels like that but i dont think i would put them on a bike that doesnt even cost $1,500 lol


Wheelsets are more of a long term investment. They usually last more than the frames themselves. If you have the opportunity to getting great wheelsets at a great price, dont worry about putting them onto a 1500 dollar bikes. They would make your bike feels like a completely different ride.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im thinking of saving up for some Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels but I'm not sure how good they really are.

Also i need to find something that will last me a long time, and that will hold my big ass lol Im about 265-270 lbs.


----------

